# New England Beekeeping Supplies, Inc.



## chrissv (Oct 12, 2008)

I am a first year beekeeper in central MA, and bought my hive kit back in November from Rick at New England Bees. He was very helpful, and I found out later, the price of his hive setup was very reasonable (given that it is all assembled, and given what you'd pay shipping from mail-order places). His operation is in Tyngsboro, MA, which is a fur piece from where I live (but only an hour from where I work). But that isn't his fault! 

I also ordered my marked queen package from him. He takes a big truck down to Rossman Apiaries twice each spring to pick up the bees. Then it is a straight through no-stops drive back to MA where people are waiting the next day to pick up the packages. They are wonderful bees - very gentle, etc. and I felt they were treated well during the trip (little trauma, etc.)

I just bought a 2nd hive kit from Rick yesterday, and it is the same high quality. Good joints, etc. He is also very helpful and answered a lot of my questions and listened to me as I was excited about all the things that a newbee goes through (that I'm sure he has heard lots of times!). He responds well to e-mail questions (but better on the phone).

I would heartily recommend him to anyone.

New England Beekeeping Supplies, Inc.
http://www.nebees.com


-- Steven
http://stevensbees.blogspot.com


----------



## Noelle (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi,

I also highly recommend New England Beekeeping. Rick taught my bee school with some other very knowlegable and helpful folks. His set up is awesome. He can even extract frames for you if you need it. Of the three packages I got this spring, the one from him is the only productive one so far.

Great guy, great company.

check them out.

nebees.com


----------



## aaronf30 (Feb 5, 2010)

I also use Rick for supplies, bees and advice. Highly Recommend


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

I've also used Rick for supplies, bees, and advice. He's very active in the Middlesex County Beekeeper's Association.

Highly recommended.

Tony P.


----------

